# How to shoot gold ?



## Noxx (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello !
I'd like any advices on how I could photography my gold nuggets/bars.
These are very pure and the finish is mirror like... so each time I take a picture, we see the camera reflection on the gold. Here are a few examples.

[img:2048:1536]http://goldrefiningforum.com/images/purest_04.JPG[/img]

[img:2048:1536]http://goldrefiningforum.com/images/purest_05.JPG[/img]

[img:2048:1536]http://goldrefiningforum.com/images/purest_08.JPG[/img]

(You can zoom in if you want)

So let say that I want to sell that gold, how do I take pictures so the customer don't see the camera (how to make the emphasis on the gold, nothing else)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oz (Aug 21, 2008)

As to the question of how to take a picture of it without the reflection of the camera, I’m not sure with a round object. With a flat mirror you take the shot on an angle.

However if you are taking pictures to sell your gold I think the reflection helps speak to its purity the same as the pipe would to a refiner. Personally I would take a picture that would allow them to read the writing on your lens face. Remember how Harold's bowl of gold shot shines and screams "pure gold". 

PS; sweet buttons!


----------



## Scott2357 (Aug 21, 2008)

While not eliminating the reflection completely, you can minimize it by using a good zoom lens that has a short focal length instead of a macro.

You can always Photoshop the shot too.


----------



## meng2k7 (Aug 22, 2008)

Noxx said:


> Hello !
> I'd like any advices on how I could photography my gold nuggets/bars.
> These are very pure and the finish is mirror like... so each time I take a picture, we see the camera reflection on the gold. Here are a few examples..




hi Noxx!

that pictures was taken under available light, u will notice the reflections of the lens of the camera being used to capture that image, u dont have to use your flash, all you have to do is make some bright light ambiance or try to take picture outside your home while the ambiance is bright. :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 23, 2008)

are the photos actual size :wink:


----------



## Noxx (Aug 23, 2008)

Ahha no, they were taken in Super Macro. An ounce or so you see.


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Aug 24, 2008)

You could shoot it my way Noxx!!!!  :shock: :roll: :shock:  

LOL!!!!!!

Thats some pretty looking gold Bro!!!!!! :wink: 

Glynn


----------



## Seamus (Sep 17, 2008)

I have been finding twenty-two bullets in my dredge. Ooohh, i'm sorry, your referring to a camera lens. I'm out of this thread.


----------



## bmgold (Dec 23, 2008)

Noxx,
I've been looking for a way to tell you how much I like your Avatar ever since I first noticed it and now I found this post and get to see several large versions of it.  It's a real incentive to get to collecting and refining some gold so I can have a button or two like yours. Great job!!! A little late in posting but better late than never.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Dec 23, 2008)

I am sure that if you want to sell the gold and post the first picture above on the ebay noone will notice the camera  .
There is a more valuable object in the frame.  
But maybe you can zoom it? Or just try to make the surface less polished somehow?
Or maybe you can make a composition. I saw gold decorated as golden eggs in a straw somewhere. It looked cool. Eggs were matt. They shined, but camera didn't reflect.


----------



## butcher (Dec 24, 2008)

pretty lil eggs, I have not a clue about cameras but if picture dont cost much to take try a mirror and bright room or sunlight? I'd buy them eggs.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 24, 2008)

They're on eBay right now


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 27, 2008)

Under what listing?


----------



## Noxx (Jan 8, 2009)

I had to refuse to sell them unfortunately. The concerned buyer never wanted to confirm his address in paypal... He was always saying to me: cannot confirm...

Fortunately, we agreed to leave positive feedbacks to each others.

On the other hand, I found that eBay and Paypal are charging me 35$ of "fees" when I sell 10 grams of gold on eBay. That's a way too much for me.

Let say I sold 10 grams for 350$CAN, which was 103.2% spot at that time. Then they take 35$ from me for "fees", so in the end I make 92.6% spot...

Is there any other alternatives to sell bullion online ?


----------



## peter i (Jan 9, 2009)

you need a "light tent":
[img:450:381]http://www.planetjune.com/blog/images/lighttent3.jpg[/img]
Source: http://www.planetjune.com/blog/light-tent-for-better-product-photography/

http://www.pbase.com/wlhuber/light_box_light_tent
(technical version)

http://www.creativepro.com/article/digital-photography-how-to-building-a-light-tent
(KISS version, I especially love the plastic bucket!)

http://digital-photography-school.com/blog/how-to-make-a-inexpensive-light-tent/
(Paper and cardboard)

http://www.tabletopstudio.com/documents/jewelry_photography.htm
(Commercial version, deals with photographing jewellery)




....... I need one of those!


----------



## Noxx (Jan 9, 2009)

Me too 

Thanks


----------



## Golder (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Noxx,

first you can eliminate the reflections or control mirror effects with a large stray light like the lighttent you can see in the previous posts. More better is a so-called "softbox" which builts good and clear reflections on the goldspheres. If there is still a bad reflection, you should eliminate it with a so-called anti-reflect spray (matt spray for fotographers), which builts a small new washable surface on the spheres, that dispersed the light.
But remember, that brilliance of a material is reasoned by its reflections. A sphere without any reflections won't to seem like fine gold.

Golder


----------



## qst42know (Jan 19, 2009)

If you have a high resolution camera, back away to shoot the photo then crop it down. Any reflections will be at a less distracting smaller scale.


----------



## grainsofgold (Jan 27, 2009)

This past month I had a friend come up and help me with images of jewelry and stones-

Lighting is paramount- But i am hear to tell you good photos are not easy to take-

In your images I can see the pictures on your walls reflect into the spheres?

You will want to surround the sphere with soft white light and eliminate the reflections.

The previous post that said with out reflections the gold sphere will not look right is correct- 

Our eyes play tricks on us and we need some hint of shadows and reflections to allow us to perceive depth and dimension-


Try playing around with light diffusers and reflector boards try to study how the light looks when you add subtract or move things-

Good luck-


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 8, 2009)

You need to use either silver window tint,or a one way mirror.You will have to use brighter light with both methods.
Johnny


----------

